# highlandtown



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Has anyone been to Highlandtown lately? Is the lake level up and can you launch? thanks!!!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Sparkman, Lake and ramp should be useable. Lake doesn't fluctuate much. Sorry, I don't live near the lake. Just worked there for a while. Hope it helps. Let us know if you hit it. I used to slam it for the cats and bullheads. Haven't fished it in a while. You may want to put this in N/E section. Might get a little more info.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Where is this lake located at? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> Where is this lake located at? Ive never heard of it.


Columbiana County about 15 min. west of E. Liverpool.

Or is it east of W. Liverpool? HEHE!


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Highland Lake location


Latitude 40 degrees 38 min. 27 sec. North

Longitude 80 degrees 45 min. 33 sec. West: eek:


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

now thats funny


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I grew up about a 10 minute drive from Highlandtown. Caught my first bass there, shot my first pheasant and first rabbit as well.....Lotsa memories of catfishin off the dam at night. Highlandtown is located on St Rt 39.....It is accessible from RT 7 and RT 43 depending on what direction you are coming from...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

lake is comming up slowly but surely. launching is not a problem but keep your eyes open for some stumps. tried to out run a storm the other day and almost took the trolling motor off. thank god for break away mounts.


----------

